# this movie?



## hapki-bujutsu (Nov 12, 2003)

I just saw the hunted and it was great!! does everyone else feel this way? Being trained in escrima I was shocked to seeing this used in amovie. I saw an old movie called stick fighter that was cheesey but cool. I also saw a website on a new movie called chicks with stix. The movie looks good but I hope they change the tittle lol. Does anyone else know of any movies that use kali/escrima in it?

thanks

with respect
Eric


----------



## Guro Harold (Nov 12, 2003)

http://www.chickswithsticks.info/pages/810299/index.htm
- girls with staffs fighting with each other.


----------



## Cthulhu (Nov 12, 2003)

Sayoc Kali Tuhons Kier and Kayanan were the knife fighting technical directors for "The Hunted".

Cthulhu


----------



## Tapps (Nov 14, 2003)

I don't remeber which Steven Segal movie it was but he was a rogue cop (does that help?)

Anyway, knife fight on a train.

Basically what they were doing was a sinawali with knives.

Cool to see but also kinda basic and cheesy


----------



## Tapps (Nov 14, 2003)

Just checked out the "chicks with sticks" preview.....


Wow.

Best of the Best meets those old women in prision exploitation films.

Looks terrible and cheesy. 

I will definately go see it.


----------



## OULobo (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tapps _
> *I don't remeber which Steven Segal movie it was but he was a rogue cop (does that help?)
> 
> Anyway, knife fight on a train.
> ...



I know he did a knife fight scene with Tommy Lee Jones in Under Seige, but it was on a battleship and he played a navy seal. The whole fight was just a bunch of #1s and 2s. Realistic in a way I guess.


----------



## donald (Nov 14, 2003)

Although the fight scenes were preety cool. I thought overall the movie was'nt all that! It was hyped up in BLK BLT MAG., and I guess I shoulda known better. I remember the hype job they did for "Ninja The Domination" back in the mid-late 80's, and man was that movie B-A-D... I don't mean bad, I mean B-A-D... I was actually embarassed to admit that I was a martial artist to my date. 

:rofl:


----------



## Mark Lynn (Nov 16, 2003)

Bourne Identity: the fight scenes looked pretty good and I read on the eskrima digest a while back that Matt Damon studied some FMA for it.

Mission (something): some cheesy MA movie from the late 80's I think.  In it the guy goes through a gauntlet type drill and I think  some use sticks.  I think Burton Richardson is one of the attackers during this part of the movie.

Death Sticks: Roland Dantes is in this one, and arnis plays a big part of the movie.

Night of Fire (or maybe I'm way off on this title): Gracie (columnist for MA magazines) stars in this one.  But FMA palys a role in it.

Knights: with Kathy Long, wierd flick with Burt Rrichardson again about some post apolitic world.  Fight scenes looked good if I remember some Sinawali type motions with blades I think.

Hard to Kill: I think this Steven Seagal movie has a scene with Guro Inosanto where they fight with pool sticks.  Of course Sensei Seagal dispatches him with his pool cue (or something) before Guro Dan gets started.

And for one of the worst movies I've seen that had some FMA in it, and boy this says a lot of how bad this movie is  .  The envelope please.  And the winner is......

FIRECRACKER some early-mid 80's MA flick flimed over in the Philippines.  Great special effects shot of twin thrusts with the sticks into some guy's head/eyes.  (Looked like a clay head to me)

It's been a long time since I watched any of these old films so I might be off with Burton Richardson being in them.

For a good stick fight check out Jet Li's Kiss of the Dragon with the police dojo fight.

Mark


----------



## Mark Lynn (Nov 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by donald _
> *Although the fight scenes were preety cool. I thought overall the movie was'nt all that! It was hyped up in BLK BLT MAG., and I guess I shoulda known better. I remember the hype job they did for "Ninja The Domination" back in the mid-late 80's, and man was that movie B-A-D... I don't mean bad, I mean B-A-D... I was actually embarassed to admit that I was a martial artist to my date.
> 
> :rofl: *



I have to second this; Ninja Domination was a B-A-D movie.  Did you happen to see "The Last Dragon" with So-enough Sho gun (the Sho-gun of Harlem), and Bruce LeeRoy.  Now this was bad but it was at least funny.

Mark


----------



## CiNcO dOsE (Nov 17, 2003)

i think the steven seagal movie where he fought with pool cue sticks against a guy called stix/sticks (dan inosanto as the boar man mentioned) in the movie was called "nico."

matrix reloaded had some stick fighting too, well sticks vs other weapons; (the big staircase fight).


----------

